# Winter 2008 thread



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

Well it is dumping out here again so I took some pics of the battle wagon. I hope to get her tinted over the upcoming holiday break and I have the newer aero wipers on order.
Lets see some other winter mode pics!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Winter 2008 thread (Snowhere)*

No snow here yet. It's just cold and dull


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

We are getting a record snow, I know it looks like nothing to some people but for Portland OR it's the most I've seen my whole life (23 years). I'm loving it, if only the cars that shouldn't be in it would stay home...


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not dumping but still have about 7 inches on my front lawn here in Washingon. I'm loving it! Its fun doing four-wheel burnouts ( the only chance the 2.8 has to do them). That said there are alot of inexperienced people here who really slow traffic down.


----------



## ChristpherWa1ken (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Winter 2008 thread (vr6ninja)*

I wandered over here because I yearn to get myself a C5 A6 Avant soon and found this thread. I love this picture, it's now my wallpaper...thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_


----------



## NixA6 (Dec 22, 2008)

All the snow and ice melted the day before I picked up my '01 4.2 Q. WTF???!!!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (NixA6)*

we just got dumped on for 3 whole days- and its now rain packing it down. sorry no new pics


----------

